# NMC



## dangermouse

Have any of you noticed that some of the links of the nation mouse club site dont work?


----------



## ian

Yeah its pretty old and could do with some updating.


----------



## dangermouse

shame that was giong to look at it again


----------



## Cait

There's a major problem with the NMC site, and we desperately need the owner to get in touch with us so that we can move the hosting so that it can actually be edited. At the moment this requires dial up (!) and a log in that for whatever reason will not work for my computer (although I have broadband anyway so this wouldn't help). Unfortunately Ernest Waterhouse (the domain name is registered in his son's name) has moved house nd not forwarded his details to the Secretary so we cannot contact him until he does. Until then the website must remain as it is, which is very frustrating to me!!! If anyone has his details or knows how to get in touch if they can let me know it would be VERY appreciated.


----------



## DomLangowski

i was thinking of offering hosting and my web design skills to help but it looks like they will be no good lol. Keep us posted cait


----------



## SarahC

can't you put an appeal in the nmc news.Mousedoms most wanted....Seriously somebody in the club must know where he is and a small appeal might work.


----------



## Cait

I had been wondering the same thing, I'll have to mention it to Ruth.


----------



## SarahC

I'm sure she can find the space.


----------



## DomLangowski

I offered to help with the NMC website but got this response

_There will be big changes in the website over the next week, so all I can say it check it regularly. The offer of help is appreciated, but things should improve rapidly now.

Regards

Anne_


----------



## dangermouse

thats good then...


----------



## ian

Fantastic news!


----------



## Cait

Any suggestions, let me know. I've bought a new URL and transferred and updated the current site, but I need to know what sort of content people want to see. When this is done the new URL will be launched.


----------



## ian

I think reasonably similar to what it already had just regularly updated such as the show calendar and variety standards. A genetics table and information about the genes involved in each variety like the finnmouse site would be useful. I think the current site looks a bit sterile so more photos and colour would be welcoming. 
Some of the information of your site Cait is really useful, the showing tips and things-although I think theres a link on the NMC site!


----------



## SarahC

well done cait.I think the london and southern counties section on varieties is very good,especially as the description is accompanied by pictures.With your flair for photography I'm sure you could give them a run for their money,time and commitments allowing of course.


----------



## Cait

Well I have already added a few missing photos to the new version, but I could do with getting a few more of the rarer varieties that are missing at the moment. Sarah do you think your BIS fawn satin would like his photo taken?


----------



## SarahC

Hes had so much handling that he is super duper tame.You can photograph him or I can send you a picture,not of your standard though


----------



## Cait

If I pretend that I want to take his photo myself can I come round and have a nosy at the ferret kits? :lol:


----------



## Cait

If anyone has photos of RECENT shows (past 12 months) can they please email the best ones to me at [email protected]

I'm looking for judging shots, photos of winning mice (have to be good examples of their variety) or general shots of show atmosphere etc. I have a few but would like some of different shows that I didn't attend - I know a lot of people here went to Swindon and Enfield for example


----------



## SarahC

You know you're welcome round.I think the best improvement for the website will be just having up to date info.I long since stopped bothering to look because you just know everything would be the same and worse still out of date.


----------



## Paul

How about a newbie guide to shows? Just a general overview of how to enter, what to expect on the day etc?


----------



## Cait

That's fine if someone else will write it - I already have a version on my website so I would find it hard to write it differently and without some people moaning that the two are crossing over too much. Anyone here fancy a go?


----------



## METALLICA STUD

MouseBreeder said:


> Any suggestions, let me know. I've bought a new URL and transferred and updated the current site, but I need to know what sort of content people want to see. When this is done the new URL will be launched.





MouseBreeder said:


> That's fine if someone else will write it - I already have a version on my website so I would find it hard to write it differently and without some people moaning that the two are crossing over too much. Anyone here fancy a go?


Stop right there please.

The NMC website will be the subject at the next executive meeting which will take place at the next Sowood show this month.

If anyone on this forum wishes to put forward suggestions, then they must e-mail the NMC secretary Anne Tomkins at;

[[email protected]][email protected][/email]

...before this meeting takes place, your submissions should be in by the 14th of June at the latest to give Anne time to put the meetings agenda and matters arising together.

I reiterate; nothing will be decided on how the official NMC website will be run, or which person (or persons) run it, before the executive meeting at Sowood on the 20th of June.

Yours in the fancy

Dave Leigh


----------



## Cait

Can everyone email their suggestions to Anne if they have any, then they will be brought up at the meeting. I will be forwarding comments as I will be in hospital when the meeting takes place so if anyone has mentioned anything to me verbally I will try and add it to my notes.


----------



## DomLangowski

Hi Dave, Welcome to our forum.

Here is an idea, how about adding a part to the website were people can pay for there membership, like paypal and also another bit where you can do the same for the NMC news. I don't know about anyone else but i hate sending stuff in the mail like cheques. Just an idea


----------



## julieszoo

I went to look on the NMC site for a membership form to print off and was suprised not to find one.


----------



## NaomiR

you have to ask them to send you one, mine arrived really quickly  but it would be better if the process was made easier for new members


----------



## ian

I think the current system is well run and I also found it very efficient. I'm sure it would be easier and cost efficient to have forms and so on downloadable from the website. On-line payment would also be fantastic if possible.

Has anyone emailed the suggestions to Anne?


----------



## Cait

I'll add all the suggestions made here to my notes to Anne so they're all in one place  By all means email her directly too though!


----------



## Halcyon

I also went onto the website to look for a membership form and couldn't find one. I then saw the NMC at a stand at the Bath and West show who said I could take a membership form but the secretary on it was wrong and that I would have to email the website to find out who is was. I've been awfully busy and havent bothered to do it yet, so yes I would find it much easier to join online, I'd also like to pay my membership by Direct Debit yearly if possible.

Lisa


----------

